# Uncle Harry



## crewdawg52 (Aug 20, 2007)

A teacher gave her class of 11 year olds an assignment: To get their 
parent to tell them a story with a moral at the end of it. 

The next day the kids came back and one by one began to tell their stories. 

Ashley said, "My father's a farmer and we have a lot of egg laying hens. 
One time we were taking our eggs to market in a basket on the front seat 
of the car when we hit a big bump in the road and all the eggs got 
broken. 

"What's the moral of that story?" asked the teacher. 

"Don't put all your eggs in one basket!" 

"Very good," said the teacher. 

Next little Sarah raised her hand and said, "Our family are farmers too. 
But we raise chickens for the meat market. One day we had a dozen eggs, but when they hatched we only got ten live chicks, and the moral to this story is, Don't count your chickens before they're hatched'." 

"That was a fine story Sarah." 

Michael, do you have a story to share?" 

"Yes. My daddy told me this story about my Uncle Harry. Uncle Harry was a 
flight engineer on a plane in the Gulf War and his plane got hit. 

 He had to bail out over enemy territory and all he had was a bottle of 
whisky, a machine gun and a machete. 

He drank the whiskey on the way down so it wouldn't break and then he 
landed right in the middle of 100 enemy troops. 

He killed seventy of them with the machine gun until he ran out of 
bullets.  Then he killed twenty more with the machete until the blade broke. And then he killed the last ten with his bare hands." 

"Good heavens," said the horrified teacher, "what kind of moral did your 
daddy tell you from that horrible story?" 

"Stay  away from Uncle Harry when he's been drinking."


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 20, 2007)

Makes sense to me


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 21, 2007)

hehehe didn't see that one coming


----------

